# Painting MDF



## Anonymous (17 Jun 2004)

Hi All

In the 'magic' TV makeover shows you always see them painting straight onto raw MDF - no primer.

Is this possible? Will gloss or emulsion really go straight onto MDF without a primer?

Dave


----------



## Jake (17 Jun 2004)

It will go on.

Probably fall off just after the cameras are gone, though.

Never see them doing any prep of any kind, at all. On anything.

MDF needs a primer as much as anything else, if not more so, as it cut edges are porous. Sealer first, then whichever proper paint system you choose, which generally includes a primer.

Jake

edit: emulsion, of course, doesn't need a primer...


----------



## DaveL (17 Jun 2004)

Hi Dave,

Welcome to the forum  

Well yes you can paint MDF without a primer, but it will suck like mad on the paint making it difficult to get good coverage or finnish. In the past I have sealed MDF with a coat of waterbased poly  worked quite well, the paint went on much smoother 8)


----------



## Bean (17 Jun 2004)

I was given a tip the other day by a mate who makes hotel furniture (mainly veneered mdf). To get a good finish upon the edge of the cut boards they use apply wall paper paste, leave to dry then sand back to a smooth edge. He claims to be able to get very close to the smooth finish seen on the face of the board this way. :shock: 

Bean


----------



## Alf (18 Jun 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Dave.

Good tip for the edges, Bean. I'll have to remember that if I'm ever unfortunate enough to have to paint MDF again.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (23 Jun 2004)

Hi All

Thanks for the info. I've bought some MDF Primer - guess what? It was twice the price of normal primer! It works though!

Dave


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2004)

Emulsion paint thinned 50:50 with water makes a good primer too. Once it's dried, give a light sanding and apply paint. It worked fine for me on the computer table I made last year and which I'm using right now.

Yours

Gill


----------

